# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Great Reset?

## Trinnity

> crypto can help bypass the system, but it still must deal with three huge barriers: 1) the exchanges and platforms deal with enormous burdens in regulatory compliance, 2) the onramps to obtaining crypto are ever more intrusive, 3) the off ramps to moving crypto out of digits and into cash are highly regulated. None of this is the fault of crypto. It is a failure of the transition. 
> 
> As an aside, the one word hardly spoken during this incredible drama is Covid. It was never really about a virus. The world is moving past the virus, and left only with the massive and terrifying state machinery that emerged under the guise of public health, a principle which has oddly mutated into another priority: political health.


more at link
And Now, It's Economic Warfare- Brownstone Institute


Like flipping a switch. I never figured our own govt could do this, but if Canada can, will Biden do the same for some convenient reason? Our govt, both sides, have sold us out to the  communist chinese. Elections matter and clean elections matter most.


*20 Republicans Who Sold Out to China*
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...-out-to-china/

----------

dinosaur (02-18-2022),Esdraelon (02-18-2022),Foghorn (02-18-2022),Knightkore (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Northern Rivers (02-18-2022),QuaseMarco (02-18-2022),wbslws (02-19-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

The WEF and Globalists simply ARE.

----------

Foghorn (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

We have to get clean elections, primary the rinos, get the schools out of the hands of communists. I'm tired of calling the alarm and seeing people do nothing  decade after decade. They can't even be bothered to send an email or call their congress critter. Not sure why I'm even bothering to try anymore.

----------

Foghorn (02-18-2022),Knightkore (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),MisterVeritis (02-18-2022),Northern Rivers (02-18-2022),QuaseMarco (02-18-2022),teeceetx (02-18-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> We have to get clean elections, primary the rinos, get the schools out of the hands of communists. I'm tired of calling the alarm and seeing people do nothing  decade after decade. They can't even be bothered to send an email or call their congress critter. Not sure why I'm even bothering to try anymore.


Where is the Republican George Soros?

I'd be willing to take a few months off from the music biz, if someone could pay me a living wage.

I'm very good, I'm a world class researcher and process expert, and I used to run cybersecurity at the #2 medical provider in the country. 

So where's the guy with deep pockets? I can build a team, that's another one of my skills. I can smell a rat a mile away.

----------

Foghorn (02-18-2022),Knightkore (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> We have to get clean elections, primary the rinos, get the schools out of the hands of communists. I'm tired of calling the alarm and seeing people do nothing  decade after decade. They can't even be bothered to send an email or call their congress critter. Not sure why I'm even bothering to try anymore.


We cannot tire.

Where is that Churchill speech?

----------

Foghorn (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022)

----------


## Jen

> We have to get clean elections, primary the rinos, get the schools out of the hands of communists. I'm tired of calling the alarm and seeing people do nothing  decade after decade. They can't even be bothered to send an email or call their congress critter. Not sure why I'm even bothering to try anymore.


Many people have done all of those things... called and sent emails and letters to their Congress people.  Thousands went to Washington DC on January 6 to encourage our government to do the right thing.  Now they are called "terrorists".....  for peacefully protesting.

Communists, though, are relentless.  They threaten good people that have been elected ...  threaten the families of those people.  And Communist threats are carried out.  Hillary has a long list of dead people that have crossed her.  Others in our government have a similarly long list.  It's hard to stand up to that, so when we elect someone........that person has to stand up against that sheer Evil that means to harm them.

That is how they took over our government, our schools, our medical field, silenced and infiltrated our churches, and now are just about to take our country down unless we give them the Communist Third World Country they want.

Those Globalists in your OP picture sold our nation.  It's not just one party as you pointed out.  It's both parties.  The Democrat Commies and the Republican pretend opposition.

Trump, who is not part of that politician cabal, can lead us to a  decent future.  I don't know what he's waiting for, but the groundwork is laid for him to stand up and make things right.  Pray that he will.

----------

Camp (02-18-2022),Foghorn (02-18-2022),Knightkore (02-18-2022),Kodiak (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),QuaseMarco (02-18-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Where is the Republican George Soros?
> 
> I'd be willing to take a few months off from the music biz, if someone could pay me a living wage.
> 
> I'm very good, I'm a world class researcher and process expert, and I used to run cybersecurity at the #2 medical provider in the country. 
> 
> So where's the guy with deep pockets? I can build a team, that's another one of my skills. I can smell a rat a mile away.


Funny.

That's how the liberals do it.

Great teams are built with inspiration and bootstraps.  The money comes later.

----------

Foghorn (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Many people have done all of those things... called and sent emails and letters to their Congress people.  Thousands went to Washington DC on January 6 to encourage our government to do the right thing.  Now they are called "terrorists".....  for peacefully protesting.
> 
> Communists, though, are relentless.  They threaten good people that have been elected ...  threaten the families of those people.  And Communist threats are carried out.  Hillary has a long list of dead people that have crossed her.  Others in our government have a similarly long list.  It's hard to stand up to that, so when we elect someone........that person has to stand up against that sheer Evil that means to harm them.
> 
> That is how they took over our government, our schools, our medical field, silenced and infiltrated our churches, and now are just about to take our country down unless we give them the Communist Third World Country they want.
> 
> Those Globalists in your OP picture sold our nation.  It's not just one party as you pointed out.  It's both parties.  The Democrat Commies and the Republican pretend opposition.
> 
> Trump, who is not part of that politician cabal, can lead us to a  decent future.  I don't know what he's waiting for, but the groundwork is laid for him to stand up and make things right.  Pray that he will.


Amen.

----------

Jen (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Funny.
> 
> That's how the liberals do it.
> 
> Great teams are built with inspiration and bootstraps.  The money comes later.


No. The scale of this effort forbids organic development. It needs leadership up front

----------


## Physics Hunter

> No. The scale of this effort forbids organic development. It needs leadership up front


I disagree.  

Let them truckers NOT roll.  10-4!

----------


## Northern Rivers

> We have to get clean elections, primary the rinos, get the schools out of the hands of communists. I'm tired of calling the alarm and seeing people do nothing  decade after decade. They can't even be bothered to send an email or call their congress critter. _Not sure why I'm even bothering to try anymore._


Same as we all do. It's really all up to us, isn't it?  :Smiley20:

----------

Foghorn (02-18-2022),Knightkore (02-18-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I disagree.  
> 
> Let them truckers NOT roll.  10-4!


You see the reality there.

Bam, truckers lose.

Money gone.

Leaders in jail.

Even pets confiscated.

I call that a loss. What do you call it?

They lost because they weren't ready. They moved on emotion, not logic. Hell, they let some jackass fly a Confederate flag! They lost because they didn't have adequate leadership.

----------

JustPassinThru (02-19-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> Many people have done all of those things...


Clearly not enough, not by a tenth.




> Trump, who is not part of that politician cabal, can lead us to a decent future.


But he can't  carry us. We're not trying hard enough, not even myself.

----------

Foghorn (02-18-2022),Jen (02-18-2022),Knightkore (02-18-2022),Physics Hunter (02-19-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

Such a spot on article from the president of the Brownstone Institute.

He hits it out of the park.

----------

Knightkore (02-18-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> The WEF and Globalists simply ARE.





> Many people have done all of those things... called and sent emails and letters to their Congress people.  Thousands went to Washington DC on January 6 to encourage our government to do the right thing.  Now they are called "terrorists".....  for peacefully protesting.
> 
> Communists, though, are relentless.  They threaten good people that have been elected ...  threaten the families of those people.  And Communist threats are carried out.  Hillary has a long list of dead people that have crossed her.  Others in our government have a similarly long list.  It's hard to stand up to that, so when we elect someone........that person has to stand up against that sheer Evil that means to harm them.
> 
> That is how they took over our government, our schools, our medical field, silenced and infiltrated our churches, and now are just about to take our country down unless we give them the Communist Third World Country they want.
> 
> Those Globalists in your OP picture sold our nation.  It's not just one party as you pointed out.  It's both parties.  The Democrat Commies and the Republican pretend opposition.
> 
> Trump, who is not part of that politician cabal, can lead us to a  decent future.  I don't know what he's waiting for, but the groundwork is laid for him to stand up and make things right.  Pray that he will.


They have their tentacles into everything and every nation. Justin Castro Trudeau is fully under their control..... he is a test pigeon..... He is doing their work to push the envelop.

----------

Knightkore (02-18-2022),Physics Hunter (02-19-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Dems will try to make Trump and family criminals so none of them can run for  office. McConnell and McCarthy  will help. Got it? If that doesn't work, they'll   assassinate him. Trust me, the democrats have seriously considered it. They've murdered a president before.

----------

Authentic (02-19-2022),Foghorn (02-18-2022),Knightkore (02-18-2022),Physics Hunter (02-19-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

> Crypto was once for geeks only. Now it has become a tool for saving the working class from obliteration by hegemonic forces within the ruling-class financial structure. The workers revolution is taking a different path from what anyone in the 19th century could have ever imagined: from diesel to crypto to freedom.


The Founders chose our system of government because it was a decentralized design.  The power was to lie at the feet of the people where it belonged.

If you stop and think about all the things around us that affect us every day and wonder which ones are decentralized you'll find they are few and far between.  Nearly everything is centralized.

Water, electric power, internet, schools, banks, media and right on down the line - they are centralized.  Someone else besides you can bend and twist them as they see fit, or even throw the master switch and shut you off.  You have no say in the matter.

And that is what this battle is really all about - centralized vs decentralized.




P.S. Cryto is decentralized

----------

Knightkore (02-18-2022),nonsqtr (02-18-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Dems will try to make Trump and family criminals so none of them can run for  office. McConnell and McCarthy  will help. Got it? If that doesn't work, they'll   assassinate him. Trust me, the democrats have seriously considered it. They've murdered a president before.


Tit for tat at this point.

They take our money, we take twice as much of theirs.

They doxx a thousand people on a list, we doxx ten thousand.

They euthanize pets, we euthanize pets. And leave the lifeless bodies right on their doorsteps, for their children to find when they wake up.

----------

Knightkore (02-18-2022),Mr. Claws (02-18-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> They euthanize pets, we euthanize pets. And leave the lifeless bodies right on their doorsteps, for their children to find when they wake up.


No.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Dems will try to make Trump and family criminals so none of them can run for  office. McConnell and McCarthy  will help. Got it? If that doesn't work, they'll   assassinate him. Trust me, the democrats have seriously considered it. They've murdered a president before.


The State of New York is working diligently to destroy Trump and family. They are in full support of the Commie DemonRats.

----------

Knightkore (02-18-2022),MisterVeritis (02-20-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> No.


 :Smile: 

You're a nice person, I can see that.

But this is war.

Pets are replaceable. Your children are not, and your rights are not.

The rules have changed. The goal is no longer to smile at your neighbors in the morning and wish them a pleasant day, it's to make their lives miserable and demoralize them by any means necessary. Make sure their kids are messed up, emotionally and in every other way. Starve them if you can, rape them if you have to.

Think like a Russian, the rest will come natural.  :Grin: 

I'm only halfway kidding.

Some unpleasant things are going to have to be done.

We're going to need some unpleasant people who are willing to do them.

----------

Knightkore (02-18-2022),Mr. Claws (02-18-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Many people have done all of those things... called and sent emails and letters to their Congress people.  Thousands went to Washington DC on January 6 to encourage our government to do the right thing.  Now they are called "terrorists".....  for peacefully protesting.
> 
> Communists, though, are relentless.  They threaten good people that have been elected ...  threaten the families of those people.  And Communist threats are carried out.  Hillary has a long list of dead people that have crossed her.  Others in our government have a similarly long list.  It's hard to stand up to that, so when we elect someone........that person has to stand up against that sheer Evil that means to harm them.
> 
> That is how they took over our government, our schools, our medical field, silenced and infiltrated our churches, and now are just about to take our country down unless we give them the Communist Third World Country they want.
> 
> Those Globalists in your OP picture sold our nation.  It's not just one party as you pointed out.  It's both parties.  The Democrat Commies and the Republican pretend opposition.
> 
> Trump, who is not part of that politician cabal, can lead us to a  decent future.  I don't know what he's waiting for, but the groundwork is laid for him to stand up and make things right.  Pray that he will.


It's just sad our future hinges on one man, and an older one at that.   We really need a Ron DeSantis type on the national scene.  But these evil doers on the left attempt to threaten and destroy anyone that challenges them.  There aren't many out there with Trumps ability to brush off these vicious attacks and keep standing.

----------

Foghorn (02-18-2022),Knightkore (02-18-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

*Matthew 24:6-14




Amplified Bible, Classic Edition





*6 And you will hear of wars and rumors of wars; see that you are not frightened _or_ troubled, for this must take place, but the end is not yet.
7 For nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom, and there will be famines and earthquakes in place after place;
8 All this is but the beginning [the early pains] of the [a]birth pangs [of the [b]intolerable anguish].
9 Then they will hand you over to suffer affliction _and_ tribulation and put you to death, and you will be hated by all nations for My names sake.
10 And then many will be offended _and_ repelled _and_ will [c]begin to distrust _and_ desert [Him Whom they ought to trust and obey] _and_ will stumble and fall away and betray one another _and_ pursue one another with hatred.
11 And many false prophets will rise up and deceive _and_ lead many into error.
12 And the love of [d]the great body of people will grow cold because of the multiplied lawlessness _and_ iniquity,
13 But he who endures to the end will be saved.
14 And this good news of the kingdom (the Gospel) will be preached throughout the whole world as a testimony to all the nations, and then will come the end.
Read full chapter

----------


## Knightkore

*Matthew 24:6-14




The Voice





*6 You will hear of wars, and you will hear rumors of wars, but you should not panic. It is inevitable, _this violent breaking apart of the sinful world, but remember_, the wars are not the end. _The end is still unfolding._ 7 Nations will do battle with nations, and kingdoms will fight neighboring kingdoms, and there will be famines and earthquakes. 8 _But these are not the end._ These are the birth pangs, the beginning. _The end is still unfolding._
9 They will hand you over to your enemies, who will torture you and then kill you, and you will be hated by all nations because of Me. 10 And many _who have followed Me and claimed to love Me and sought God’s kingdom_ will turn away—_they will abandon the faith and_ betray and hate one another. 11-12 The love that they had for one another will grow cold because few will obey the law. False prophets will appear, many will be taken in by them, and the only thing that will grow is wickedness. _There will be no end to the increase of wickedness._ 13 But those who do not waver from our path and do not follow those false prophets—those _among you_ will be saved. 14 And this good news of God’s kingdom will be preached throughout the whole world, a testimony to _all people and_ all nations. Then, _beloved,_ the end, _the consummation of all things_, will come.

{Here is another translation.  All of this is here unfolding before our eyes.  Stay strong, keep the faith of Jesus.}

----------


## Foghorn

*Us vs Them*

The tools available to "Them" are many and vicious and extremely powerful.  Conversely, the tools available to "Us", the Truckers, Jan. 6th protesters, or family of Ashli Babbitt are few.  Beyond suing the government there aren't many other arrows in the quiver.

I've heard a lot of ideas floated over the past few years such as vote harder, term limits, a constitutional convention, etc.  Would any or all these things change the balance of power?  Maybe, a little, but not much.

The question then becomes, "How do you flip the script?"

I don't have the answer to that one but I do know the way it begins.  You make a ledger with two columns - Us vs Them.

----------

Jen (02-19-2022),Knightkore (02-18-2022),Mr. Claws (02-18-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

> We have to get clean elections, primary the rinos, get the schools out of the hands of communists. I'm tired of calling the alarm and seeing people do nothing  decade after decade. They can't even be bothered to send an email or call their congress critter. Not sure why I'm even bothering to try anymore.


I'm quite sure all my letters and emails over the years never reached to eyes of the person I sent them to.  Some staff flunky read them, and gawd knows what they did with them.  (Obviously nothing).

----------

Foghorn (02-18-2022),Jen (02-19-2022),Knightkore (02-18-2022),Mr. Claws (02-18-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> You see the reality there.
> 
> Bam, truckers lose.
> 
> Money gone.
> 
> Leaders in jail.
> 
> Even pets confiscated.
> ...


I said days ago that they can't just sit there.  They need to use mobility, agility, continually change tactics.  Figure out the Politician/Police reaction cycle and act inside it.  When they finally mass to arrest you, don't be there, move and change.

Their strategy is a winner, their tactics need an upgrade from asymmetric and guerilla warfare concepts.  The books have been written on these things.

----------

Foghorn (02-19-2022),Jen (02-19-2022)

----------


## Jen

> *Matthew 24:6-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Voice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This^^^^^

I hoped this wasn't where we were.  But as events unfold, it's impossible to think we are anywhere else.

Fix your eyes on Jesus.

----------


## nonsqtr

> *Us vs Them*
> 
> The tools available to "Them" are many and vicious and extremely powerful.  Conversely, the tools available to "Us", the Truckers, Jan. 6th protesters, or family of Ashli Babbitt are few.  Beyond suing the government there aren't many other arrows in the quiver.
> 
> I've heard a lot of ideas floated over the past few years such as vote harder, term limits, a constitutional convention, etc.  Would any or all these things change the balance of power?  Maybe, a little, but not much.
> 
> The question then becomes, "How do you flip the script?"
> 
> I don't have the answer to that one but I do know the way it begins.  You make a ledger with two columns - Us vs Them.


Are you serious?

You're worried about the law?

Foghorn, the law is LONG gone.

Power now means, the people "legally" in power are going to use ILLEGAL means to retain their power, even though they "say" it's legal because they make the law.

This is NOT law, it's tyranny.

Tyranny BEGINS with unequal application of the law.

----------

MisterVeritis (02-19-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> This^^^^^
> 
> I hoped this wasn't where we were.  But as events unfold, it's impossible to think we are anywhere else.
> 
> Fix your eyes on Jesus.


Jen - we will prevail. Have faith.

Jesus is all good, but here on earth the Lord helps those who help themselves.

I had trouble finding resources for a while, but this Canadian thing has set people off and now they're coming out of the woodwork. (Yes, it's a dangerous time).

The tyranny will not stand. It won't. There isn't a soccer mom in the planet who's going to go for the leftist bullshit, once they find out what's really behind it.

And what's really behind it, is out in the open now. "We're going to euthanize your dog". These people are horrible human beings, the scourge of humanity. Scumbags. And hypocrites, that too 

Jen, I have complete faith in human nature. It hasn't changed. At some point, the stomach turns. Because human beings are social creatures. God built us this way, it's the way we are.

Tyranny threatens the collective. Always has, always will. It's built into us genetically, that we should resist it.

My message to conservatives is: okay, it's time to start resisting now. You see what's going on over there, take a good long look and start resisting.

----------

MisterVeritis (02-19-2022)

----------


## CWF

A close friend died last Sunday night. Heart attack.  Nobody knew it was coming. 

This man is irreplaceable. Just like our Kids are. Just like our pets. Even animals have "personalities" so to speak.  Chickens do. Horses, cattle, cats, dogs, goats. Notable differences if one cares and takes the time to look.

Very pleasant people do very unpleasant jobs.  Pumping out a septic tank for instance.

Our current government is nothing short of a septic tank, overflowing and sickening in stench and allowance. Putrid.  Evil.  Rotten to the core of it.  Human beings complete with human nature that can be, and is being, influenced by a source of evil that many doubt even exists.  Invisible, just like the attitudes it influences, like the thoughts it causes, and the lies told as a result.

The answer to our problems, the solutions, are right in front of us, in a Book.  Yet we trash it. Think it is stupid. Not worth the effort to read it, let alone be instructed by it. And man is well on the way to destroying itself, just as our country is doing.  We need to be saved out of ourselves.  And we ultimately will.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> more at link
> And Now, It's Economic Warfare- Brownstone Institute
> 
> 
> Like flipping a switch. I never figured our own govt could do this, but if Canada can, will Biden do the same for some convenient reason? Our govt, both sides, have sold us out to the  communist chinese. Elections matter and clean elections matter most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, on the surface, it's happening suddenly.

But the rot underneath has been working through for a generation.  Like a building on fire...you have some smoke, but the structure stands...until those last five minutes where the roof falls in, the walls tip, and what was obviously a house or commercial structure, is now just a flaming pile.

Crypto:  IMHO, this is a dead-end the Elites are driving the kids into.  Like a natural corral.  First, they want everyone to feel at ease with digital "money" - to impose FedCoin on us.  THAT, so they can track and control all spending.

But they're DELIBERATELY AVOIDING taxing, restricting, interfering with bitcoin.  And the kids believe it's because they can't.

....they CAN'T?  How many people have been busted for buying bootlegged copyrighted material online, or kiddie porn?  What happened to The Silk Road marketplace?  ALL GONE.  Bitcoin transfers can be similarly stoppend, and WILL be, once FedCoin is ready.

But they want them NOT to buy gold, silver, or other physical, traditional, non-debt-based money.  THAT, they cannot control.  Even outlawing it won't work.  So they have to do a head-job with kids who don't understand what is money, the properties of money.

----------

Knightkore (02-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

There's a lot of talk online here about 'Klaus Shwab'...the 'great reset' pimp daddy. Tardo and the NDP leader jackmeet singh are his well groomed bumboy prodigies apparently.


Rebecca Lee on Twitter:

----------

JustPassinThru (02-19-2022),Madison (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

jackmeet singh fun fact- he wears his Mr. peanut head style turban like a victim card- but he is not even allowed to enter India. He's on their terrorist watch list.

You can't make this shit up.

----------

Madison (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> The WEF and Globalists simply ARE.

----------

Knightkore (02-23-2022),Madison (02-19-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


I wish him that. The sooner the better

----------

Knightkore (02-23-2022)

----------


## Madison

> jackmeet singh fun fact- he wears his Mr. peanut head style turban like a victim card- but he is not even allowed to enter India. He's on their terrorist watch list.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.


This is true I saw a terrorists reunion in a room 
video about it somewhere 
he is a terrorist and there was a video I saw few years ago
it had been filmed and he didn't know they were filmed

He did speak at a Sikh separatist rally in 2015 where the stage he spoke on reportedly featured a portrait of the leader of a militant extremist group endorses violence as legitimate form of resistance and survival, and another that embraces conformity, assimilation and political subservience.


Mr. Atwal (I guess it's a friend of his) is a former member of the International Sikh Youth Federation, a banned terrorist group in Canada and India, which wants a separate homeland for Indias Sikh minority. He was also charged but never convicted in the brutal 1985 beating of Mr. Dosanjh.

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022)

----------


## Jen

> Jen - we will prevail. Have faith.
> 
> Jesus is all good, but here on earth the Lord helps those who help themselves.
> 
> I had trouble finding resources for a while, but this Canadian thing has set people off and now they're coming out of the woodwork. (Yes, it's a dangerous time).
> 
> The tyranny will not stand. It won't. There isn't a soccer mom in the planet who's going to go for the leftist bullshit, once they find out what's really behind it.
> 
> And what's really behind it, is out in the open now. "We're going to euthanize your dog". These people are horrible human beings, the scourge of humanity. Scumbags. And hypocrites, that too 
> ...


You are absolutely right.  I know things will turn out okay, but in the meantime.........this whole thing makes my stomach turn.

----------


## MisterVeritis

The moment Castro Trudeau illegally converted Canada, a nation with a Democratic form of government into an authoritarian police state, a dictatorship, he and his regime forfeited legitimacy. Canada is not the only nation in peril. The US is as well. The Obama-Biden regime was illegitimate from the moment Democrats stole the 2020 election. And now, as the dictatorship to our North emerges and solidifies, we are in equally great peril. 

Our resistance must begin with massive civil disobedience. Do not initiate it but prepare for violence. Expect that your bank accounts will be stolen by government thugs. Have a month's worth of cash on hand. If you do not own any weapons buy two. Buy an AR-15 platform and a sidearm. Learn how to use them to defend yourself, your family and your homes. 

Refuse to obey any mandate, edict, or unjust laws. Band together.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

It seems that this little witch chrystia freeland is the WEF school valedictorian of the three, the puppet master capo.
Apparently she's the 'deputy prime minister' of canada. A position the original tardo (pierre) just made up in 1977.

watch her announcing the other day that the money grab powers the emergency act grants for 30 days will be *permanent*


Lorrie Goldstein on Twitter:

----------

Madison (02-23-2022),MisterVeritis (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

What that means in practical terms, is that if the government doesn't like you, they'll grab all your money. Immediately. On a whim. Whenever they feel like it.

----------

Knightkore (02-23-2022),Madison (02-23-2022),MisterVeritis (02-19-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> No.


I will usually use "Aesopian language" to refer to that, but we may have no other choice.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> 


That's the kind of asshole that makes a 2 man elevator ride into Thunderdome...

----------

JustPassinThru (02-20-2022),Knightkore (02-23-2022),Madison (02-23-2022)

----------


## Madison

> It seems that this little witch chrystia freeland is the WEF school valedictorian of the three, the puppet master capo.
> Apparently she's the 'deputy prime minister' of canada. A position the original tardo (pierre) just made up in 1977.
> 
> watch her announcing the other day that the money grab powers the emergency act grants for 30 days will be *permanent*
> 
> 
> Lorrie Goldstein on Twitter:



 Chrystia Freeland’s maternal grandfather was a Nazi. 
Not a “Nazi” as in the term popularized by social justice warriors recently; 
grandpa Michael Chomiak was an actual Nazi. 
Freeland’s relative ran a propaganda paper for Adolf Hitler.











*Chrystia Freeland’s granddad was indeed a Nazi collaborator – so much for Russian disinformation*






https://coat.ncf.ca/research/Chomiak-Freeland/C-F1.htm
So what was the _Krakivski Visti_? It, like a number of publications, had been seized by the Nazis from their Jewish owners and then operated as propaganda outlets.


Here is what the Los Angeles Holocaust Museum has to say about _Krakivski  Visti_ and a similar newspaper, _Lvivski  Visti,_ both publications associated with the Nazi regime.
*Photo below shows Chomiak at a party – he is to the right of the man smoking. On the far right (right hand lower corner of the photo) in uniform is Emil Gassner, the Nazi administrator in charge of the press for the region including Cracow.*




More to the link
https://ottawacitizen.com/news/natio...disinformation

----------

El Guapo (02-23-2022),Knightkore (02-23-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Knightkore (02-23-2022)

----------


## Gator Monroe

The Great Gungrab is looming on the horizon

----------

Knightkore (02-23-2022),Madison (02-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Chrystia Freeland’s maternal grandfather was a Nazi. 
> Not a “Nazi” as in the term popularized by social justice warriors recently; 
> grandpa Michael Chomiak was an actual Nazi. 
> Freeland’s relative ran a propaganda paper for Adolf Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth.

These people couldn't be more bizarre if they came out of a storybook.

----------

Knightkore (02-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## memesofine

I also never dreamed out Government would do this to us. But they've had many years to stack these Government agencies AGAINST US and now it's become a monster getting ready to consume us, IF WE THE PEOPLE DON'T DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT SOON. Starting with Billy Clinton, really Hillary running her puppet man. then came that Bush the snake, who stabbed us in the back, of course WE HAD THAT OBAMA, who all along told us straight in our faces that he wanted: TRANSFORM us from the country we had, because he hated us and everything we stood for, and too many goshdamn people fell for his BS and of course there was the voter fraud. Everyone of those I named,  are in for the New World Order. We become poor and become their slaves, while they get RICHER and live high on the hog.

----------


## Trinnity

Biden's weakness is the cause and Merkel too. She was the one who went all in for Nordstream 1. The minute Biden was placed in the wh, everything went down hill and the world became destabilized. Then Trudeau broke the covenant of Civilization last week, and no civilized country condemned him for it. He only lifted the eo because his own party was rebelling against HIM. I'm ranting.

Now Putin next china.  :Geez:

----------

Knightkore (02-28-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> Biden's weakness is the cause and Merkel too. She was the one who went all in for Nordstream 1. The minute Biden was placed in the wh, everything went down hill and the world became destabilized. Then Trudeau broke the covenant of Civilization last week, and no civilized country condemned him for it. He only lifted the eo because his own party was rebelling against HIM. I'm ranting.
> 
> Now Putin next china.


The Chinese say "may you live in interesting times."

----------


## Trinnity

> The Chinese say "may you live in interesting times."


That all ya got?

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Biden's weakness is the cause and Merkel too. She was the one who went all in for Nordstream 1. The minute Biden was placed in the wh, everything went down hill and the world became destabilized. Then Trudeau broke the covenant of Civilization last week, and no civilized country condemned him for it. He only lifted the eo because his own party was rebelling against HIM. I'm ranting.
> 
> Now Putin next china.


If I was in Taiwan I would bug out for Malaysia ASAP.

----------


## Trinnity

You say that but people won't leave land they've inherited.

----------

